# Je ne trouve pas des applis HELP !



## Voodoo53 (31 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir,
Tout nouveau sur Mac ( mac book air), je n'arrive pas à trouver sur l'Applestore les applis que je cherche ( InavX,Navionics,Plan2nav,Weather 4D pro,Ayetides XL...)Je ne comprens pas pourquoi le choix qui m'est proposé est aussi limité) Je suis bien inscrit, avec mon identifiant et tout et tout
Une aide svp ?
Merci


----------



## da capo (31 Octobre 2013)

A priori, inavX est disponible sur l'ItuneStore

https://itunes.apple.com/app/inavx-marine-navigation/id286616280?ign-mpt=uo=6&mt=8

pour les autres, je n'ai pas tout vérifié mais les applis navionics y sont aussi :

https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/marine-europe/id382798822?mt=8

voilà.

l'AppStore n'est pas le bon magasin


----------



## skynext (1 Novembre 2013)

il faut bien faire la distinction entre le Mac App Store (MAS) et l'App Store accessible sur Mac via iTunes.Sur le premier tu peut te procurer de Apps pour ton Mac,qui s'exécutent sur ton Mac et sur le 2eme tu télécharges de Apps que tu pourra synchroniser avec ton appareil iOS mais qui ne sont pas compatible avec OSX.
A priori (après une recherche sur le MAS)tes appris semblent êtres disponibles pour iOS(iPhone,iPad,iPod Touch) mais pas pour Mac


----------

